# afx dash camaros



## COMMANDER (Dec 20, 2015)

does anyone know where i can get my hands on some afx dash camaros? 
i read somewhere that they dont make em anymore, but there has to be some out there somewhere?


----------



## GT40 (Jan 18, 2014)

Slots and Stuff


----------



## COMMANDER (Dec 20, 2015)

thanks GT40 i checked out slots and stuff they only have 1 dash camaro and its one that i already have. is there any other place i can check?


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Lucky Bob's... Milw Wi


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

rodstrguy said:


> Lucky Bob's... Milw Wi


JAG (??)

Bubba :wave:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Try Tom Stumpf, he may have some... RM

tomhocars


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

Ho slot cars . Com


----------



## COMMANDER (Dec 20, 2015)

thanks for all your help but still no luck, guess they really are all gone.


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

COMMANDER said:


> thanks for all your help but still no luck, guess they really are all gone.


only ones you see nowadays are on fleabay and usually for about 15 to 20 a pop no chassis.they were really nice cars..i had a couple and traded them off a while back..wish i kept them now..dash has some real nice bodies..others i can pass on but sometimes he hits it out of the park..to each his own opinion i guess.
:wave:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

OK, took me awhile to find which is why I didn't say so earlier

1) solid red
2)red w/ black stripes
3) red w/ gold stripes
4) red w/ silver stripes
5) orange w/ black stripes 
6) pearl white w/ blue stripes
7) pearl white w/ black stripes

name your poison


----------



## COMMANDER (Dec 20, 2015)

View attachment 218946
ok heres what i have already so looks like i need the white with blue stripe an red with silver


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I may have them .Stand by


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Well I'm sorry but I do not have any. 

Sadly, I think we were very close to getting an entire new full run of both tjet and snap in Camaros but I think the molds have been misplaced. In China .

Ugh. Sad news indeed .I believe they would've gone like hot cakes. 

And Tom doesn't have any. I got his collection.


----------



## COMMANDER (Dec 20, 2015)

thanks for checking joe i have alot of them but i want every color combo i can get.
i think the dash camaro is one of the hottest, and best looking cars to go down the track


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Yea Dan's bodies are all amazing .

Did you get any of the kits? 69 RR and the 67 GTO? They come with chromed bumpers .Paint and assemble and they look great!!!!


----------



## COMMANDER (Dec 20, 2015)

no i didnt, not sure ive even seen any of them. do u have any pics ?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

COMMANDER said:


> no i didnt, not sure ive even seen any of them. do u have any pics ?


Yes .PM me ur cell or email address and I'll show you some.


----------



## COMMANDER (Dec 20, 2015)

HEY alpink a big thanks I got my Camaro bodys today, you even threw in a extra body totally wasn't expecting that. not sure if I should have said that, don't want everybody expecting extras lol. thanks again bro.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

COMMANDER, glad they got there quickly.
HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## COMMANDER (Dec 20, 2015)

any more dash Camaros out there? I'm looking for blue with white stripes.


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

COMMANDER said:


> any more dash Camaros out there? I'm looking for blue with white stripes.


i been looking for them also..but not willing to pay 20 for a body..seems that is what folks want for them on flea bay:wave:


----------



## COMMANDER (Dec 20, 2015)

wyatt641 said:


> i been looking for them also..but not willing to pay 20 for a body..seems that is what folks want for them on flea bay:wave:


I might pay 20 for a new


----------



## Tazman6069 (Mar 20, 2005)

Think about what you just said,then people on f-bay would want 25 for a 5 body.


----------



## stirlingmoss (Aug 24, 2012)

Tazman6069 said:


> Think about what you just said,then people on f-bay would want 25 for a body.


true..
and forget the guy in ny whose selling them for 24.00 on fbay I wouldn't buy anything from him,
I get most of my stuff from jag anyway.


----------



## COMMANDER (Dec 20, 2015)

Tazman6069 said:


> Think about what you just said,then people on f-bay would want 25 for a 5 body.


I wasn't talking about f bay, I was hoping to get the dash Camaro from one of you guys on the forum. no one has these? blue with white stripes? anybody?


----------



## smokinHOs (May 30, 2006)

*Dash Camaros*

I collect these bodies.. I bought one of every color combination and have doubles of some.. Problem is my entire collection is packed getting ready to move. Not sure when I will I'll everything out. My guess is March.. I know I have the plain white, red, and blue extras.. I am interested in any color that people have too.. Especially if I don't have it.. Will keep u posted Commander..vAlso I never saw them less than 7-10 dollars for them and often the striped ones were more. One of the best color combos is the black with silver stripes.. Wicked..


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

Tazman6069 said:


> Think about what you just said,then people on f-bay would want 25 for a 5 body.


too late..new listings for camaro bodies...24.99..f that:wave:


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Supply and demand, didn't you guys learn that in school.Thats just like saying a tjet is a $3 car.They don't make tjets or dash cameras anymore.


----------



## COMMANDER (Dec 20, 2015)

smokinHOs said:


> I collect these bodies.. I bought one of every color combination and have doubles of some.. Problem is my entire collection is packed getting ready to move. Not sure when I will I'll everything out. My guess is March.. I know I have the plain white, red, and blue extras.. I am interested in any color that people have too.. Especially if I don't have it.. Will keep u posted Commander..vAlso I never saw them less than 7-10 dollars for them and often the striped ones were more. One of the best color combos is the black with silver stripes.. Wicked..


yes I have the black with silver stripes it is very nice, I also have the blue with silver stripes also very nice. I'm missing the blue with white stripes which I could have sworn I had but is nowhere to be found .


----------



## COMMANDER (Dec 20, 2015)

wyatt641 said:


> too late..new listings for camaro bodies...24.99..f that:wave:


If this is the case the ebay seller must be a forum member lol


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Also come in red stripes .I got Tom Stumpf camaro collection. I was in the right place at the right time ?? 

Thanks Tom


----------



## COMMANDER (Dec 20, 2015)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Also come in red stripes .I got Tom Stumpf camaro collection. I was in the right place at the right time ??
> 
> Thanks Tom


joe u have black with red stripes? ugggggggg that's another one I need lol.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*seller*



COMMANDER said:


> If this is the case the ebay seller must be a forum member lol


that seller is a member


----------



## COMMANDER (Dec 20, 2015)

OH well cant be mad at someone for trying to make a buck or two lol.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I counted 36 different schemes. Now, mind you, this is the Tjet but I'm sure the same color combos were used for the snap in bodies .On those I only have a couple dozen so I'm guessing I'm way off on those. Oh well .Can't have em all.


----------



## COMMANDER (Dec 20, 2015)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> I counted 36 different schemes. Now, mind you, this is the Tjet but I'm sure the same color combos were used for the snap in bodies .On those I only have a couple dozen so I'm guessing I'm way off on those. Oh well .Can't have em all.


Joe would u mind posting a pic of your dash Camaro collection? I wanna see what color combos I'm missing. snap on bodies of course lol.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I'll see what I can do Tom on a pic. 

P.S. I just found 12 more schemes. With side pipes!!!!! 

And also blue stripes!!!!! Dam he went silly on these bodies!!!! Lmao. 


Go Dan!!! ??????


----------



## COMMANDER (Dec 20, 2015)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> I'll see what I can do Tom on a pic.
> 
> P.S. I just found 12 more schemes. With side pipes!!!!!
> 
> ...


man I cant wait to see this.


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

COMMANDER said:


> man I cant wait to see this.


dont forget..he also offered the body as an unpainted kit at one time also on his old website..dash that is.:dude:


----------



## COMMANDER (Dec 20, 2015)

wyatt641 said:


> dont forget..he also offered the body as an unpainted kit at one time also on his old website..dash that is.:dude:


Yes I have a couple white unpainted now if I could just find somebody that can put a funky custom paint job on them.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

and didnt he offer "repainted" ones??


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

does anyone have a few tjet versions they want to trade?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

sethndaddy said:


> and didnt he offer "repainted" ones??





sethndaddy said:


> does anyone have a few tjet versions they want to trade?



Yes and yea I may trade .What cha offering?? Snap on type?


----------



## COMMANDER (Dec 20, 2015)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Yes and yea I may trade .What cha offering?? Snap on type?


JOEEEEEEEEEE what happened to the pics my man?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

COMMANDER said:


> JOEEEEEEEEEE what happened to the pics my man?



I'll get up there tonite.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

J65 must be watching TV Land....RM


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

COMMANDER said:


> Yes I have a couple white unpainted now if I could just find somebody that can put a funky custom paint job on them.


You might try Super G Man. Mike does great custom work.


----------



## COMMANDER (Dec 20, 2015)

ok got some good news and some bad.
slotsnstuff has a few dash Camaro bodys only for sale on ebay. 
the bad news is they want $25 plus $4 for shipping smh.


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

COMMANDER said:


> ok got some good news and some bad.
> slotsnstuff has a few dash Camaro bodys only for sale on ebay.
> the bad news is they want $25 plus $4 for shipping smh.


once someone wants something and pays top$$$ on eBay..all other sellers feel they should get the same$$$$$.supply/demand..interest.....entitlement???
whatever it is..if you wait and have patience and keep surfing you will see some dash stuff come up for way less$$$$$$ once in a while..unless you are one of those have to have it now folks..then it will cost you..but i have learned if i wait ..i get it for far less from time to time..and like the housing market..things seem to be climbing in price again.wait a few weeks they may tumble again..the youngsters these days dont have interest in this hobby..so who knows and its been said here before..the market may get flooded with tons of slots in a few years that no one wants or is interested in..
all the best..
dave:freak::thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> J65 must be watching TV Land....RM




Hahahaha. Howd you know!!!! King of Queens rules!!!!!


Here are some pics 


Custom painted by Dash: All with side pipes 



Snap on AFX style bodies .I missed these sadly 






Tjet type


----------



## COMMANDER (Dec 20, 2015)

Thanks for the pics joe your collection is awesome. now I know why there are no more dash Camaros out there, you have them all lol.


----------



## blazingsaddles (Aug 23, 2009)

*Trade??????*

I love the dash camaro. I have a yellow with black stripes and a white with red stripes that I race with either mega g or srt chassis. I also painted a plain white body glossy black that came out great.
I have a extra brand new yellow with black stripes that id trade for either a black with gold stripes or gold with black stripes or silver with black stripes on afx chassia
Also i have a orange with white stripes that im willing to sell for $20 shipped the body is new but has a slight blemish on the white strip near the front grill that can be easily touched up


----------



## blazingsaddles (Aug 23, 2009)

*photos i forgot to attach*

Sorry I forgot to upload the photos


----------



## COMMANDER (Dec 20, 2015)

http://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/yg8AAOSwa-dWkvPU/s-l1600.jpgbought this Camaro off of ebay thinking it was a snap on but its a tjet, anybody willing to trade for a snap on ?


----------



## COMMANDER (Dec 20, 2015)

Have u guys seen these on flebay ? this one and a few others going for $100 bucks wow amazing.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> I'll get up there tonite.


hey-a Commander,
remember, "Most" of us are; Old, Arthritic, Feeble, Senile, or on Prozac, Zanex , and other meds..
the drugs some of us scrounged for in or teens, are now being handed out
like candies from our Docs. :freak:

LOL!!
Bubba (the Senile) 123:wave:


----------

